# How to get a UAE Driving License from Fujairah while Living in Dubai



## creative4art

I thought I will take some time to write this up for all those people who live in Dubai using a Fujairah FreeZone visa and want to get their UAE Driving license done. 

A little info for people who are new to this, People holding a Fujairah Visa can live anywhere, but they have to come to Fujairah for Visa Application, Visa Renewals, and Taking a Driving License. 
However, Fuj FZ Business Owners do have a way to get the Driving license done in Dubai. They must have a registered Branch in Dubai and should be able to provide the Trade license along with a RERA stamped Rental agreement of the premises to show that you are operating from Dubai. In such cases, you will be able to do the entire process in Dubai itself. 
All others, sadly have to go to Fujairah every other day to attend their Driving classes. For this reason, I procrastinated for months thinking that I would have to go daily to Fuj for God knows how long, to get my license. 

To make it worse, I really had a tough time looking for information online as there were none related to the process for getting a Fujairah Driving License. The rules, costs and process is much different for Dubai, so asking them just confused me even more. Their estimate for classes where around AED 4500+ for standard LMV classes, excluding all other exam and testing fees, or additional classes etc. It would easily add up to 7K or more, or that was my assumption and hence led to more procrastination. 

This thread and my experience could possibly help those people who belong to those countries who cannot directly convert their native DL to Dubai DL. 


1. Documents Required -
a. NOC from Sponsor - This should be a letter from Fujairah Media saying that they have No Objection for you to acquire a license for LMV or whatever vehicle type. It will be in Arabic. Your Fuj agency in Dubai may charge you AED 200-300 for this. 
b. 6-9 Passport Photos -
c. Copy of Passport and Visa Page - Carry your original one with you too. 
d. UAE ID card and Copy

2. Commuting to Fujairah from Dubai - 
There are Buses that start from Union Metro Station and passes through Rashidiyah to Fujairah. The cost is AED 25, and it takes around 1.5 - 1.45 hours to reach there. The buses are really neat (except for a couple that has a stench), and the seats are comfy. The first one from Dubai is at 7:15am, and they have buses every hour (9:15, 10:15, etc) after that, upto late in the evening. 
Buses from Fujairah start at 12pm, and are available after every hour. 
There are also Fujairah Taxi's that would offer rides directly to Dubai, but it would be on a Sharing basis. Cost is AED 50 and You would find yourself sandwiched with 2-3 other strangers in the back seat, or if you are lucky you can get the front passenger seat. The drivers are rough, harsh and drives at crazy speeds. It depends on your comfort level though. There is no guarantee that you will be going directly back to Dubai. There maybe passengers that have to get down in Al-Ain, Sharjah and Ajman all in the same car. 

3. Once you have all your documents, Proceed to Fujairah. You do not have to catch the first bus for this. 

4. Proceed to the Driving Institute first. Counter # 3. They will sort out all your documents, staple it, and tell you to go to the License Department (across the road), to get it signed by the Head-Cop. They will ask you a few casual questions, just making conversation. 

5. After that, head back to the Driving Institute, submit the signed papers to the Counter, and they will ask you to get the Medical and Eye Exam done. 

6. Once thats done, they will take your papers, and tell you to come back after 2 working days. 

7. Return after 2 work days. Get the papers from the Medical Person's room and submit them to anyone in the Registration Counter. 

8. At this point, if you already know driving, you can opt to do a Pre-Assessment test. Cost = AED 100. You will get an immediate Road test where the internal cop will assess your driving skills, lane discipline, turns and other rules. The drive will be within their own campus. If you are good, he will discount you on some 10-20 classes. I got 10 classes discounted. After you get your report, proceed back to the counter with the form from the Cop. 

9. They guy at the counter will sum up your total. Here you have two options. 
a. Normal Classes @ AED 65/class. - Limitations are that you can only take 2 classes a week. Each class is 40min long. You cannot bundle classes with this option. You have to wait for assigned time slots for theory classes, usually done in groups. 
b. VIP classes @ 100/class - Advantages - Take as many classes in a day at a stretch, as many times in a week. This is good because then you can bundle classes and do 6-7 classes a day. You get a little bit of special treatment, priority for theory classes done in any time slot (even if you are the only one), priority in getting a test date at the earliest available time slot. 

I took the VIP option... my total cost was AED 3000 for 30 classes, and AED 540 for Tests or other stuff which I do not remember etc. I took Manual. 

Once all this is done, you can begin classes on the same day. 

*Now for the good stuff - * Everything below is my experience through the VIP option, and how I got my *license in 1 week* =)

The instructors are really awesome. I loved my whole experience there. The middle-aged ones who have been doing this for like 6-8 years are the ones who teach you really well. They tell you everything you need to know and will answer all your dumb questions. 

Anyways, back to the classes. They will teach you what to do when you first enter your vehicle, basic checks, even tell you Short codes that could help you remind them easily. The first day, I completed around 5 classes, and 4 lectures. 

Second day, he thought me the "Tricks" to getting the Slope/Half Clutch and Parking techniques. Practiced that a couple of times, and then out on the road again for a few hours. 

3rd day I was told that I could give my first Pre-Internal Assessment test. This is the test done by the instructors itself to see if you are ready for the Internal Test. 
You will be tested on 90* Parking in Forward and Reverse, Side/Parallel Parking, Slope/Half Clutch for Forward and Reverse. Once he gives you his opinions and pointers and you get them perfected, they will send you for the actual test which is usually on the next day 8am. 

Getting there at 8am was a problem, because the earliest I could reach there was 10am by bus. So I had to find a place to stay for the previous night. I found Fortune Apartment Hotel in the city that offered Studio for AED 240. It was pretty good for that price. 

4th day - Internal Exam day, 8am - You are in between this huge group of people all waiting for their turn. You can feel the tension in the room. Be warned, the Cars provided for the test are beaten up Nissans that probably drove like above 400,000 KMs already. Handling will be sticky and clutch is really less. 

If you pass, you can give the Signal Test where you will be randomly pointed to 10-15 traffic signals and you will have to tell what they are. Its simple. I memorized everything on the same day. 

Later on in the afternoon, you will be asked to drive in the Campus with a Senior incharge or Instructor, and they will do an assessment of your over all driving, observation skills, lane discipline, use of mirrors, approaching, speed control, knowledge of rules etc. You will be given Poor, Good, V.Good and Excellant. 
Poor and Good will require you to have around 15-20 classes additional. V.Good requires you to have 5-7 classes additional. 

I was given V.Good, and 7 additional classes. My card already had 5 slots left, so I had to pay for 2 more additional classes. Cost = AED 200

Finally, after clearing up the remaining 7 classes on the 5th day, I was told that I could do the Final test on the following Sunday, which was like 2 days away. I was like - wooot! This too was at 8am, so I had to again make a quick stay for the night. 

The day arrives - Again in the midst of a larger group of people. All tensed and waiting their turn. Some of them there for the first time, some for the second, some for the fourth. They call out your names and give you token numbers which sort of means your turn will be in that order. Once you get your token, you will be asked to get into Buses. The bus will follow the test vehicle. 

You will be driving with the Cop in the passenger seat. He will assess you based on 19-25 different points. The one I was with, was really nice and helpful. I was with 6 or 7 other people in the same bus, out of which 2 or 3 failed. Mine went well and I was given a Pass. Yaayyy!! Seriously, to see a Circle over "Pass" is like a final pay off for your all the long boring travels and struggle to get it done. Even better if you get it on your first try . 

Take the Pass Slip to the Counter. They will say you have one Final lecture to do. Normal applicants may have to wait until 11:30am or even the next day to do the final lecture. Within a few minutes I was taken to mine. The instructor gives a final brief on the rules on driving, fines, black points and other basics, after which he congratulates you and wishes you good luck. 

Being under VIP applicant, you can get your final License card in 1-2 days too. Normal Applicants = 3-4 days. 

Total cost = 
Classes 1st Payment = 3500
Misc Test Fees = 200
Additional Classes = 200
Misc DL Fees = 300 

Approx Total = AED 4250

..... and all in one Week 

I would say it was worth it. 


I hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## kashaziz

That's pretty descriptive and informative writeup 

I am bit not clear on where you did your theory and practical (driving) training. 

In RAK, one has to first open the file with the Traffic Dept. They gave an initial assessment date (usually a month or more in future). Now, one has to take 8 theory classes with RAK driving academy, pass the theory test and then proceed to some driving institute for driving classes. I am not sure there is a fast track system available in RAK.


----------



## creative4art

kashaziz said:


> That's pretty descriptive and informative writeup
> 
> I am bit not clear on where you did your theory and practical (driving) training.
> 
> In RAK, one has to first open the file with the Traffic Dept. They gave an initial assessment date (usually a month or more in future). Now, one has to take 8 theory classes with RAK driving academy, pass the theory test and then proceed to some driving institute for driving classes. I am not sure there is a fast track system available in RAK.


We have to open a file in Fuj also. As described above, classes will begin only 2 days after the file is opened. 
The theory was on the same campus as the driving. I did not have to take any test on Theory though. I am not sure if thats a benefit of being in the VIP program or if its just not included in the Fujairah process. 
You should ask if they have a VIP program. They have it everywhere now.


----------



## LeNubian

*Quote on VIP Classes*



creative4art said:


> I thought I will take some time to write this up for all those people who live in Dubai using a Fujairah FreeZone visa and want to get their UAE Driving license done.
> 
> Total cost =
> Classes 1st Payment = 3500
> Misc Test Fees = 200
> Additional Classes = 200
> Misc DL Fees = 300
> 
> Approx Total = AED 4250
> 
> ..... and all in one Week
> 
> I would say it was worth it.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps. Good luck.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Thank you for the information absolutely fantastic and gives a good idea what to expect.
> 
> What was the name of your driving school?
> I called Fujairah National Driving Institute, I was quoted AED 200 per class for VIP?
> 
> Thanking you in advance


----------



## creative4art

LeNubian said:


> Thank you for the information absolutely fantastic and gives a good idea what to expect.
> What was the name of your driving school?
> I called Fujairah National Driving Institute, I was quoted AED 200 per class for VIP?
> Thanking you in advance



That cannot be right... I used the same school. 
It would be better to go there and check it out yourself because their phone-support is really terrible and probably they did not understand you well. 

But then again, I did this last year and I am not sure if they changed their rates within that time period. I actually had another friend do the classes a few months back and he did not mention any change in rates.


----------



## Juu

Hi,

Thank you very much for all these info, very helpful.

I want to transfer my French driving license but I haven't received my Emirates ID yet. I contacted Fujairah police to understand whether the application doc would be enough, and got a positive answer. However, I heard from a friend they refused to proceed without the Emirates ID.

Anyone here who experienced similar troubles?

Best,
J


----------



## creative4art

I did mine without the Emirates ID. I just showed them the application confirmation form, and they said it was fine. You need to have that at the least, or else they can reject. 

But again, this was a year or two back, not sure if the rules had changed since then. If they said over the phone its fine, then it should be fine. 

Just make sure you take your Residential Contract "Stamped from RERA" as well with you if you live in Dubai.


----------



## Juu

creative4art said:


> Just make sure you take your Residential Contract "Stamped from RERA" as well with you if you live in Dubai.


Thanks for your quick reply. Regarding your last point, why is this important? How does it work if I live in a hotel apartment?


----------



## creative4art

I may have mixed it up with my Res Visa application process. I remember I had to run up and down alot because I did not have all the docs with me. 

I do not think Res contract is needed for Driving license. 

BTW, did you check if you can get your license converted? They have an option to do an assessment for AED100. If you pass well for that, you may not have to take much classes.


----------



## Juu

I actually thought I don't need to take any class since I have a French driving license.


----------



## creative4art

Yep that's right. Should be a quick process for you.


----------



## georgemitton

I am an employee of a Fujairah free zone company living in Dubai and I have just converted my UK driving licence into a UAE licence. I thought it would be helpful to share my experience.

*Documents needed*

a photocopy of my passport (both the main page and the page with the residency visa)
a photocopy of my driving licence
an Arabic translation of my driving licence, signed and stamped
a no objection certificate (NOC) from my Fujairah free zone
a photocopy of the trade licence for my Fujairah free zone company
one passport photo

I did NOT have to show my Emirates ID (which I don't yet have) nor a residential contract.

*How it works*

At the Fujairah Traffic & Licensing department, I had to get my NOC signed by a manager, undergo a short medical test (an eye test and a blood type test) and get my papers signed and stamped in a nearby police building.

After that, I presented all my paperwork, paid 360 dirhams and was issued my UAE licence on the spot.

*Essential information*

According to the sign in the window, the Fujairah Traffic & Licensing department opens at 7.30am and closes at 2.30pm. The whole process can take an hour or two so get there as early as possible. The first time I went, I arrived at 2pm and the medical office had already closed.

You can get the translation of your driving licence done at the National Center for Legal Translation on the seventh floor of the Fujairah Trade Center for 100 dirhams. Make sure the translator remembers to sign and stamp the document. In my case, he forgot, and I had to make second journey back there to get the stamp.

I got my NOC in Dubai from the office of my free zone (Fujairah Creative City). It cost 300 dirhams and took 24 hours.

At time of writing, the first bus from Dubai to Fujairah leaves at 6.35am and once every hour after that (7.35am, 8.35am etc.). The bus is number E700, leaves from Union Square bus station and costs 25 dirhams. The returning bus leaves Fujairah on the hour (1pm, 2pm etc.). In my experience it takes a little over two hours each way.


I hope this information is useful.


----------



## amitsingh

georgemitton said:


> I am an employee of a Fujairah free zone company living in Dubai and I have just converted my UK driving licence into a UAE licence. I thought it would be helpful to share my experience.
> 
> *Documents needed*
> 
> a photocopy of my passport (both the main page and the page with the residency visa)
> a photocopy of my driving licence
> an Arabic translation of my driving licence, signed and stamped
> a no objection certificate (NOC) from my Fujairah free zone
> a photocopy of the trade licence for my Fujairah free zone company
> one passport photo
> 
> I did NOT have to show my Emirates ID (which I don't yet have) nor a residential contract.
> 
> *How it works*
> 
> At the Fujairah Traffic & Licensing department, I had to get my NOC signed by a manager, undergo a short medical test (an eye test and a blood type test) and get my papers signed and stamped in a nearby police building.
> 
> After that, I presented all my paperwork, paid 360 dirhams and was issued my UAE licence on the spot.
> 
> *Essential information*
> 
> According to the sign in the window, the Fujairah Traffic & Licensing department opens at 7.30am and closes at 2.30pm. The whole process can take an hour or two so get there as early as possible. The first time I went, I arrived at 2pm and the medical office had already closed.
> 
> You can get the translation of your driving licence done at the National Center for Legal Translation on the seventh floor of the Fujairah Trade Center for 100 dirhams. Make sure the translator remembers to sign and stamp the document. In my case, he forgot, and I had to make second journey back there to get the stamp.
> 
> I got my NOC in Dubai from the office of my free zone (Fujairah Creative City). It cost 300 dirhams and took 24 hours.
> 
> At time of writing, the first bus from Dubai to Fujairah leaves at 6.35am and once every hour after that (7.35am, 8.35am etc.). The bus is number E700, leaves from Union Square bus station and costs 25 dirhams. The returning bus leaves Fujairah on the hour (1pm, 2pm etc.). In my experience it takes a little over two hours each way.
> 
> 
> I hope this information is useful.


That was very useful, thanks. I am in peculiar situation because I have a British License ( issued in 2009) and an Indian passport. I have an Indian license too, issued back in 2002.

Now, I know that in Dubai, I will have to go through the whole process, but just wondering, will they cut me any slack in Fujairah ? I really hope I don't have to go through this whole process once again ( UK and now UAE).

And even if I have to take lessons and appear for the test in Fujairah, will I at least be eligible for just 20 lessons, in stead of 40 ?

Any thoughts ?


----------



## georgemitton

Hi Amit

I don't know if the Fujairah Traffic & Licensing Department will convert your British licence into a UAE one without you showing them a British passport. My feeling is that it's worth a try, though. I'm assuming you have all the other documents you'd need, such as residency visa for Fujairah, NOC certificate from your Fujairah free zone etc.?

It would be logical if they were to convert it; after all, you've passed the British driving test, which is what counts. Of course, government departments in the UAE are not necessarily logical.

George


----------



## Desert_Fever

DO you have to get a NOC if you actually OWN the company? How does that work?


----------



## amitsingh

Desert_Fever said:


> DO you have to get a NOC if you actually OWN the company? How does that work?


If you are on a Freezone sponsored Visa, you will need the NOC ( in Arabic) from the relevant Freezone authority. I am a company owner myself and my designation ( General Manager) appears on the Visa page of my passport ( which would normally mean that you don't need an NOC since it is required for lower positions).However, I was still asked for an NOC which cost me 375 Dhs. 
In hindsight, I might have tried to reason with the authorities, shown my share certificates, pointed out my designation etc. But then again, having interacted with them, I doubt if I would like to hazard a Dubai-Fujairah round trip and then be turned down in the absence of an NOC.

And When you open the Traffic Police file ( which is different from the Driving License File) , they actually scribble ( in Arabic) on your NOC letter, so if the NOC is not furnished, not sure what the process flow would look like.

My advise would be, get that NOC if it's not too much of a hassle for you. That could save you a lot of trouble ( and at least one round trip to Fujairah) later on.

Amit Singh


----------



## Desert_Fever

amitsingh said:


> If you are on a Freezone sponsored Visa, you will need the NOC ( in Arabic) from the relevant Freezone authority. I am a company owner myself and my designation ( General Manager) appears on the Visa page of my passport ( which would normally mean that you don't need an NOC since it is required for lower positions).However, I was still asked for an NOC which cost me 375 Dhs.
> In hindsight, I might have tried to reason with the authorities, shown my share certificates, pointed out my designation etc. But then again, having interacted with them, I doubt if I would like to hazard a Dubai-Fujairah round trip and then be turned down in the absence of an NOC.
> 
> And When you open the Traffic Police file ( which is different from the Driving License File) , they actually scribble ( in Arabic) on your NOC letter, so if the NOC is not furnished, not sure what the process flow would look like.
> 
> My advise would be, get that NOC if it's not too much of a hassle for you. That could save you a lot of trouble ( and at least one round trip to Fujairah) later on.
> 
> Amit Singh


All very excellent info and much appreciated. .I made it to the traffic people after getting directions from them earlier on what to get. .they closed early and forgot to tell me that I need fingerprinting. .and in order to do finger printing. ..I need emirates id. That was a total surprise. .I applied and have proof of receipt but they wouldn't accept that..


----------



## currently_indian

I am thinking of incorporating a FZE in Fujairah Creative City and live in Dubai but this Driving Licence thing is scaring me. I need to take classes and tests, is it worth to avoid Fujairah Creative city for this specific reason and choose another Free Zone like Ajman which are near Dubai but slightly more expensive ?


----------



## haseebanjum

Dear sir,
my visa is of a real estate company in fujairah i have to apply for driving licence , I have all necessary documents.

Original Passport Or 1 Passport Copy with Company Stamp(valid Fujairah Visa)
Company Trade License Copy with Company Stamp.
9 Passport size Photographs
No Objection Letter from the Sponsor

For taking approval from fujairah traffic police , is it must that PRO From my company as to go with me or only i can proceed himself.


----------



## Stevesolar

haseebanjum said:


> Dear sir,
> my visa is of a real estate company in fujairah i have to apply for driving licence , I have all necessary documents.
> 
> Original Passport Or 1 Passport Copy with Company Stamp(valid Fujairah Visa)
> Company Trade License Copy with Company Stamp.
> 9 Passport size Photographs
> No Objection Letter from the Sponsor
> 
> For taking approval from fujairah traffic police , is it must that PRO From my company as to go with me or only i can proceed himself.


Hi,
Have you taken lessons and your driving test yet?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## alexRo

georgemitton said:


> I am an employee of a Fujairah free zone company living in Dubai and I have just converted my UK driving licence into a UAE licence. I thought it would be helpful to share my experience.
> 
> *Documents needed*
> 
> a photocopy of my passport (both the main page and the page with the residency visa)
> a photocopy of my driving licence
> an Arabic translation of my driving licence, signed and stamped
> a no objection certificate (NOC) from my Fujairah free zone
> a photocopy of the trade licence for my Fujairah free zone company
> one passport photo
> 
> I did NOT have to show my Emirates ID (which I don't yet have) nor a residential contract.
> 
> *How it works*
> 
> At the Fujairah Traffic & Licensing department, I had to get my NOC signed by a manager, undergo a short medical test (an eye test and a blood type test) and get my papers signed and stamped in a nearby police building.
> 
> After that, I presented all my paperwork, paid 360 dirhams and was issued my UAE licence on the spot.
> 
> *Essential information*
> 
> According to the sign in the window, the Fujairah Traffic & Licensing department opens at 7.30am and closes at 2.30pm. The whole process can take an hour or two so get there as early as possible. The first time I went, I arrived at 2pm and the medical office had already closed.
> 
> You can get the translation of your driving licence done at the National Center for Legal Translation on the seventh floor of the Fujairah Trade Center for 100 dirhams. Make sure the translator remembers to sign and stamp the document. In my case, he forgot, and I had to make second journey back there to get the stamp.
> 
> I got my NOC in Dubai from the office of my free zone (Fujairah Creative City). It cost 300 dirhams and took 24 hours.
> 
> At time of writing, the first bus from Dubai to Fujairah leaves at 6.35am and once every hour after that (7.35am, 8.35am etc.). The bus is number E700, leaves from Union Square bus station and costs 25 dirhams. The returning bus leaves Fujairah on the hour (1pm, 2pm etc.). In my experience it takes a little over two hours each way.
> 
> 
> I hope this information is useful.


Thank you very much for the details! I actually went the same route and I would like to add my findings as of September 2018:

1. Even if you are an employee of a Fujairah-based company and not the owner, absolutely the same documents are required. I was asked for the Emirates ID as well.

2. The medical test must be performed at the Fujairah Traffic Department and any similar test performed in other Emirate (e.g. Dubai) will not be recognized. In my case I underwent only a basic eye test, less comprehensive than the one I previously had done in Dubai. The cost is 100 AED(possibly only cash accepted). No blood test performed, at least in my case.

3. The entire process process takes place inside the Fujairah Traffic Department building and you DON'T NEED to go to the Furaijah Driving Institute which is across the street.

4. Once the medical test is completed and you pay the fee, they will issue the driving license. In my case, the fee was 600 AED and they accepted credit card payment.

5. The issuance of the driving license takes literally 10 minutes.

6. Please note that for some countries(e.g. Romania) they will keep your home issued driving license and forward it to the appropriate Consulate, which in turn will send to the police in your home country. In this case, you won't have both driving licenses at any time.

6. The first bus from Dubai Union Square metro station seems to depart very early now, around 5.30. I took the next one, at 6.30 AM. Note that you don't have to go all the way to the terminus station in Fujairah. You can save some tie by alighting at Etisalat bus station instead and pick a taxi from there. The bus ticket is still 25 AED one way, but since the operator uses city buses(the same that are used in Dubai), the ride is not very fast nor comfortable.
A far better alternative is a shared-taxi. It costs 45 aed and it takes almost half the time between the two cities. In Fujrairah, they can be found in the Fatima supermarket station or you can ask any taxi driver.

Hope this helps!


----------



## cryeryan07

alexRo said:


> Thank you very much for the details! I actually went the same route and I would like to add my findings as of September 2018:
> 
> 1. Even if you are an employee of a Fujairah-based company and not the owner, absolutely the same documents are required. I was asked for the Emirates ID as well.
> 
> 2. The medical test must be performed at the Fujairah Traffic Department and any similar test performed in other Emirate (e.g. Dubai) will not be recognized. In my case I underwent only a basic eye test, less comprehensive than the one I previously had done in Dubai. The cost is 100 AED(possibly only cash accepted). No blood test performed, at least in my case.
> 
> 3. The entire process process takes place inside the Fujairah Traffic Department building and you DON'T NEED to go to the Furaijah Driving Institute which is across the street.
> 
> 4. Once the medical test is completed and you pay the fee, they will issue the driving license. In my case, the fee was 600 AED and they accepted credit card payment.
> 
> 5. The issuance of the driving license takes literally 10 minutes.
> 
> 6. Please note that for some countries(e.g. Romania) they will keep your home issued driving license and forward it to the appropriate Consulate, which in turn will send to the police in your home country. In this case, you won't have both driving licenses at any time.
> 
> 6. The first bus from Dubai Union Square metro station seems to depart very early now, around 5.30. I took the next one, at 6.30 AM. Note that you don't have to go all the way to the terminus station in Fujairah. You can save some tie by alighting at Etisalat bus station instead and pick a taxi from there. The bus ticket is still 25 AED one way, but since the operator uses city buses(the same that are used in Dubai), the ride is not very fast nor comfortable.
> A far better alternative is a shared-taxi. It costs 45 aed and it takes almost half the time between the two cities. In Fujrairah, they can be found in the Fatima supermarket station or you can ask any taxi driver.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Hi Alex, thanks for the info, can you advise whether you got your license translated to Arabic in the Traffic Department too and if so, how much this cost? Thanks, Ryan


----------



## alexRo

cryeryan07 said:


> Hi Alex, thanks for the info, can you advise whether you got your license translated to Arabic in the Traffic Department too and if so, how much this cost? Thanks, Ryan


Actually, since my original driving license was issued in Romania, therefore in Romanian language, I was kind of reluctant that I will be able to translate it in Fujraira. That's why I performed the translation in Dubai, for a whopping price of 360 AED, the service being offered by translationindubai dot com. I am sure that for less 'exotic' languages, the translation providers should be plenty and the prices much lower.


----------

